# Can-India News International Medical Schools Expo On August 7th & 8th 2015



## Jaz Marjara (Jul 24, 2014)

Featuring Leading Institutions from Europe and the Caribbean
In 2 locations to accommodate more students!


MISSISSAUGA


This year Can-India News will hold its INTERNATIONAL MEDICAL SCHOOLS EXPO in two locations to accommodate the growing number of interested students from Mississauga, Brampton, Toronto, Markham, Scarborough and the GTA. We’re coming to a convenient venue in two cities to make it make it easier for students from the east and west end to get the information they need to make an important career decision.


Featuring a host of reputable medical schools from Europe and the Caribbean, the event aims to help prospective students identify the options available to them, ask questions, clarify doubts and learn about important next steps as they plan ahead. 


Atul Rajpoot, Sales Manager, Can-India News says, “The first two events which were organized in Mississauga generated a tremendous response, attracting visitors from not just the South Asian community but mainstream too. Taking into consideration the feedback from our valued exhibitors and visitors, this year our Medical School Expo is organized in such a way that people from both GTA East and GTA West can have easy access. This would help the exhibitors get more enquiries and moreover the parents and prospective students will not have to travel too far to visit the expo.


“We are looking to give a better experience to the prospective medical students by bringing the Medical Universities closer to them and under one roof so that they can get the answers to all their questions. The Medical School Expo is not just important for the immediate entrants but is equally important for the students who are willing to enter the medical field in years to come, as they can talk to the admission reps and plan accordingly for their bright future.”


Students, parents, advisors, guidance counselors, school administrators, and any individual interested in pursuing a career in medicine can come to Can-India’s International Medical School Expo which will be held at two locations on two separate days. 


Come visit our International Medical Schools Expo on:


Date: Friday, August 7, 2015 
Time: 11:00 AM to 17:55 PM 
Location: Holiday Inn Toronto International Airport,
at the ALGONQUIN ROOM,
970 Dixon Road, Rexdale, Toronto, Ontario M9W1J9


OR 


Date: Saturday August 8, 2015 
Time: 11:00 AM to 17:55 PM
Location: Courtyard/TownePlace Suites by Marriott Toronto Northeast/Markham,
at the WOODBINE ROOM
7095 Woodbine Avenue Markham, Ontario L3R 1A3




For a list of participating universities, and to register for the event please visit medicalschoolexpo.com


----------

